# When did you RECEIVE your Kindle?



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Time for another fun poll! When did you *receive* your Kindle -- choose the month when it arrived, not the month when you ordered it. Let's see how many oldtimers we have here, anyway..and maybe figure out what exactly an oldtimer is!

If you've ordered more than one Kindle, you may select the months you received each one, up to a maximum of 6.

Leslie


----------



## Dells (Oct 30, 2008)

I've had mine for a week now!  I don't know how I ever lived without it!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm wondering how many have had it longer than you and I Leslie?  I ordered 3/27 and recieved it in April sometime.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jen said:


> I'm wondering how many have had it longer than you and I Leslie? I ordered 3/27 and recieved it in April sometime.


I think I just saw that Jodi (jah) received hers in February.

L


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered in on January 7th and received it in early February.

I ordered it by accident. lol I had dialup and my mouse moved faster than my connection. I was moving the scroll bar up when I accidentally clicked on the One Click Order. Suddenly a message came up "Congratulations! You have ordered a Kindle!" and I screamed "NO!!" It took me 15 or 20 minutes to figure out how to cancel it. By that time, I realized that I had been absolutely obsessed with the Kindle and had been stalking the Amazon website for several weeks, trying to find out everything I could about the K. And I realized that despite the price, I *wanted* it, I *really, really wanted * it. lol I let the order stand, and have been enormously happy with it.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I can already say -- last month.  It came on October 31.  The best Halloween treat!


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I can already say -- last month. It came on October 31. The best Halloween treat!


Same here, I ordered it on Sunday and it arrived Friday afternoon.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had both since May '08. Maybe five days from order to delivery.


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Eclectic Reader said:


> I ordered in on January 7th and received it in early February.
> 
> I ordered it by accident. lol I had dialup and my mouse moved faster than my connection. I was moving the scroll bar up when I accidentally clicked on the One Click Order. Suddenly a message came up "Congratulations! You have ordered a Kindle!" and I screamed "NO!!" It took me 15 or 20 minutes to figure out how to cancel it. By that time, I realized that I had been absolutely obsessed with the Kindle and had been stalking the Amazon website for several weeks, trying to find out everything I could about the K. And I realized that despite the price, I *wanted* it, I *really, really wanted * it. lol I let the order stand, and have been enormously happy with it.


What a great story! You were taking care of business, in spite of yourself! A happy accident


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Jen said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering how many have had it longer than you and I Leslie? I ordered 3/27 and recieved it in April sometime.
> ...


I order my in February, but I didn't get it into march


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I got my kindle on July 6 and it was spontaneous thing. LOL  I knew there's an ereader name kindle but didn't really know about it. I thought it was expensive and I wasn't going to get it. I didn't even compare with other ereader. I usually do the thorough search and study about it before I buy but for the kindle, I did it after I got my kindle. I'm glad I got it and wish I got it sooner but even now I don't know what made me buy my kindle that day. LOL  

Shizu


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

I received mine in May as a combo birthday/mother's day present.  I ordered it, then told my husband he got me both presents already!
One of the best presents he's ever gotten me!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

I've only had mine for two months, but I've got over 2300 novels and short stories on it now, so I certainly feel like an old-timer.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine arrived on June 6, 2008.  I will celebrate it evermore as her birthday.


----------



## KathiD67 (Nov 4, 2008)

HI LESLIE!!!  Thanks for the invite!  I added one more to August's receipt of Kindle list. TiGGe-R and I are getting along swimmingly!

I saw the Oprah show and am considering getting my daughter a Kindle for Kindlemas! I have to check and see when the $50 discount expires (if it hasn't already)!

How are you?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

KathiD67 said:


> HI LESLIE!!! Thanks for the invite! I added one more to August's receipt of Kindle list. TiGGe-R and I are getting along swimmingly!
> 
> I saw the Oprah show and am considering getting my daughter a Kindle for Kindlemas! I have to check and see when the $50 discount expires (if it hasn't already)!
> 
> How are you?


Kathi!! You made it! I am so glad you are here!

The Oprah discount ended on November 1....  But I still think you should get her one. It will improve the quality of her life! LOL

I am good...busy with this forum which is lots of fun. You'll see lots of familiar faces here.

We need to get Jack over here, and EB, and some of the others from the naming thread.

L


----------



## GuidedRocketLauncher (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow!  I'm one of the two who received mine in February (the 14th).  Kind of neat to be an old-timer even though I don't feel that old.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

just got mine yesterday and i love her!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Kathi,

I was a lurker on name thread and enjoyed all the conversation. Nice to see you here. 

Shizu


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered mine the last day of May, received it June 3 and have been addicted to everything Kindle ever since!  I love the idea of delivery day being Emerson's birthday!
Kathi - great to see you and TiGGe-R!  We need to catch up with everyone from the name your Kindle thread on the amazon site... I never did read David Copperfield like I told  Jack I would and report back to him.....but it is still on my Kindle


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

vg, hey there! Good to see you...

Yes need to find Jack! And EB, too!

L


----------



## Carol Wood (Nov 4, 2008)

Howdy, got mine same time as Kathi, in August.  Been lurking since.  Have enjoyed the conversations.

Carol


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I ordered and received mine at the end of August. I actually paid for two day shipping just so that I'd have it in time for my trip to Vegas ;-) Right after I ordered it, I read the FAQ thread from top to bottom to become a bit familiar with it so that I could charge and go...the rest is history. I still need a name though *


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

GuidedRocketLauncher said:


> Wow! I'm one of the two who received mine in February (the 14th). Kind of neat to be an old-timer even though I don't feel that old.


Great Valentine's Day present!

Betsy


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I received my Joy in August. 

I saw the Kindle when it first came out on the website and wanted to buy one at that time, but hubby-who is an ubergeek and usually on the bleeding edge of all technology- suggested I wait awhile to see if it would make a go of it and I basically forgot about the Kindle. Then he brought a Kindle home one Friday in August, which he just happened to purchase for his department to check out, and I got to play with it over the weekend. By the time I gave it back to him on Sunday evening, I had already found the free book sites and loaded it with books so his people could see it in action and had ordered my Joy on Sunday afternoon!
My only regret is not getting her sooner!

Sheryl


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I got my Kindle in September & had never heard of a Kindle until the end of August. I must have been under a rock somewhere.   Love the fun pools.

Linda


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

I ordered mine in March and suddenly they were backordered.  I kept watching the kindle discussion group on Amazon and people were waiting and then posting because they got a shipping date.  Mine came in early April.  I saw the ad for them in Dec. but sort of blew them off, then I saw one in person and was blown away.  I've read 50 books so far.  I took it to China in May and two of the people in our group rushed home and ordered one.  They were packing books (shock)  can you believe it.  The thing I like best is having so many possibilities for reading at my fingertips.  It was my favorite thing long before Oprah.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

yay! I just received mine!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

hazeldazel said:


> yay! I just received mine!


*Woo hoo...welcome to the kindling world!*


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I got mine on August 11th and didn't know it. There was an Amazon box on my doorstep; I put it inside and went to work. Didn't even open it until that night!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Kindle will be here Nov 5th or 6th 2008. I hope today because tomorrow I will be out of town to get my 'braces' adjusted


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

hazeldazel said:


> yay! I just received mine!


Congratulations, Hazel!!

Now you have to find a name for him/her,
Buy a bunch of books,
Buy a bunch of accessories including at least 2 covers, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I have finally decided on a name for my Kindle.  I have chosen Erle as a tribute to the author that got me hooked on murder mysteries in my youth - Erle Stanley Gardner.


----------



## GuidedRocketLauncher (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey, I see we have a December 2007 owner!  Congratulations, and how does it feel to have almost a full year in?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

sandypeach said:


> I have finally decided on a name for my Kindle. I have chosen Erle as a tribute to the author that got me hooked on murder mysteries in my youth - Erle Stanley Gardner.


*Hello Erle *


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I got my second Kindle on November 3rd and my first Kindle on November 4th... hehe


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Until about July I had no clue that Kindle existed.  One of the ladies I work with, who was selling stuff on Amazon, kept seeing ads for Kindle and finally clicked the link to find out what all the Hype was about.  When she saw what it was she asked me about it immediately as I am the "reader" in the office and always have a book with me (now my Kindle).  From that day on i WANTED a kindle.  I was iffy on buying first generation for that many $$$ though, so I decided to start a secret Kindle fund and wait. I lasted until October when I mentioned to my husband in passing (who had never heard of a Kindle either) that I'd like to have a Kindle.  It was less than a week from when he said that I could get one "soon" that I orderd my Kindle. (Best part was I still had the super secret fKindle fund to buy accessories, and such that I wanted to go with it)

I ordered my Kindle October 22 and received it on the 23.  Good thing too. I don't think I could have waited for it to get here.  Even with one day shipping the people in my office wanted to kill me because I was driving them crazy looking for the UPS guy evey five minutes.    Kindle apeared on Opra on the 24.  At first I was angry because I called Amazon and they wouldnt honor the Oprah coupon on a Kindle that was already ordered, shipped, and received.  This week after seeing how long people are waiting just for Kindle to ship I'm glad i ordered it when I did.  
RLA


----------



## amyb (Oct 28, 2008)

I got mine in June for my birthday.... I had noticed the Kindle on the Amazon web site and was secretly lusting for it. I was waiting to see if the technology would be embraced. I was completely surprised and VERY thrilled. I don't go anywhere without my Kindle now. (My husband calls himself a Kindle widow.)
Amy


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

I got mine in April as a "late" Christmas present from my husband, but I think it was more a guilt gift so that I wouldn't say anything about the GPS thing he bought for himself first!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

bosslady said:


> I got mine in April as a "late" Christmas present from my husband, but I think it was more a guilt gift so that I wouldn't say anything about the GPS thing he bought for himself first!


LOL... sounds like *my * husband!! Right now he is trying to convince me that the Kindle needs to be wrapped and held until Christmas (hopefully we will have that issue settled this weekend when he comes home)... especially since I reminded him that we bought him a flat screen tv/monitor for his Houston apartment as an early Christmas gift last month!! (I had forgotten about that until yesterday )

Anyway... welcome to the boards and glad you are here bosslady!


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

I finally adopted "Scout" in May of this year. I began seeing her picture late last year, but being a wife and mom, could not justify spending almost $400 just to make "*ME*" happy! As the months went on, and Kindles were out of stock I let my dream of owning a Kindle go. *THEN* the planets aligned...President Bush told me I needed to stimulate the economy and sent me a check to do so! Kindles were back in stock and the price dropped by $50!!! I was meant to be and life is good!  Now my 12 year old daughter is hoping that Santa will bring her a Kindle for Christmas!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindle Convert said:


> I finally adopted "Scout" in May of this year. I began seeing her picture late last year, but being a wife and mom, could not justify spending almost $400 just to make "*ME*" happy! As the months went on, and Kindles were out of stock I let my dream of owning a Kindle go. *THEN* the planets aligned...President Bush told me I needed to stimulate the economy and sent me a check to do so! Kindles were back in stock and the price dropped by $50!!! I was meant to be and life is good!  Now my 12 year old daughter is hoping that Santa will bring her a Kindle for Christmas!


*Hi Kindle C...welcome!

I say, get your 12 y/o DD a Kindle...if she loves reading, go for it ))*


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Hi Kindle C...welcome!
> 
> I say, get your 12 y/o DD a Kindle...if she loves reading, go for it ))*


chynared21,

Thanks for the welcome!! The DD will probably get a Kindle, if not for Christmas, her B-day in January. My husband calls us "Bookends" because we always sit opposite each other when we read at night. I'm so happy to have been able to instill my love of reading into one of my children! My son, like his father, considers a magazine in the bathroom "regular reading"! They just don't get it!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Convert, welcome! Glad to have you here...

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindle Convert said:


> chynared21,
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!! The DD will probably get a Kindle, if not for Christmas, her B-day in January. My husband calls us "Bookends" because we always sit opposite each other when we read at night. I'm so happy to have been able to instill my love of reading into one of my children! My son, like his father, considers a magazine in the bathroom "regular reading"! They just don't get it!


*LOL, I know what you mean. I have yet to see my husband, in the 15 years that we've been together, crack open a book. He'll read articles on his Palm or his magazines and that is what he considers reading. Our daughter is 8 and loves reading as much as I do...thank goodness for that. She and I were a constant fixture at B&N. When she gets older, I'd love for her to have a Kindle as well since her bookshelves are starting to look like mine *


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow, all you "newbies" are making me, and my Kindle, feel ancient.  I was one of the really early adopters - I ordered on November 19th, 2007 in the mythical 5 1/2 hours before it sold out.  Next-day delivery, and I've been enjoying my Kindle ever since.

I can't think of a tech purchase (and I make a lot of them) that I've liked more.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

tlrowley said:


> Wow, all you "newbies" are making me, and my Kindle, feel ancient. I was one of the really early adopters - I ordered on November 19th, 2007 in the mythical 5 1/2 hours before it sold out. Next-day delivery, and I've been enjoying my Kindle ever since.
> 
> I can't think of a tech purchase (and I make a lot of them) that I've liked more.


Wow, welcome, TL. Someone who ordered in the mythical 5.5 hours...I'm honored to meet you!

And it's good to hear from someone who has had a Kindle for almost a year and it's still going strong!

L


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

tlrowley said:


> Wow, all you "newbies" are making me, and my Kindle, feel ancient. I was one of the really early adopters - I ordered on November 19th, 2007 in the mythical 5 1/2 hours before it sold out. Next-day delivery, and I've been enjoying my Kindle ever since.
> 
> I can't think of a tech purchase (and I make a lot of them) that I've liked more.


Welcome TL. Wow, I didn't know kindle was sold out in 5.5 hours.


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

tlrowley said:


> Wow, all you "newbies" are making me, and my Kindle, feel ancient. I was one of the really early adopters - I ordered on November 19th, 2007 in the mythical 5 1/2 hours before it sold out. Next-day delivery, and I've been enjoying my Kindle ever since.
> 
> I can't think of a tech purchase (and I make a lot of them) that I've liked more.


Yep - my Kindle and I are also real old-timers. I actually had mine in Oct 2007 but that wasn't a choice on the poll. I was one of the beta-testers for the Kindle. What a fun project that was . I am not usually an early adopter, but Kindle is so extraordinary - I'm glad to have known about it and used it for so long.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Susan M said:


> Yep - my Kindle and I are also real old-timers. I actually had mine in Oct 2007 but that wasn't a choice on the poll. I was one of the beta-testers for the Kindle. What a fun project that was . I am not usually an early adopter, but Kindle is so extraordinary - I'm glad to have known about it and used it for so long.


Wow, super cool! A beta tester! Welcome!

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I got mine in August when they had the $100 off promotion.  I had just told my daughter the month before that I was waiting for it to come down to $299.  Thank goodness I didn't have to wait that long and on top of that, only had to pay $249.  Sometimes life is very, very good.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I received mine on February 11, 2008. I don't know what I did without it. I guess I am an old timer.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome, Soapy...glad to have you here...

Leslie


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan M said:


> I was one of the beta-testers for the Kindle. What a fun project that was .


Now that's cool. How does one manage to get selected for something like that? I've beta tested before, but never for something as special as the Kindle.

Lucky, lucky you


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome K Convert, TLRowley and Soapy70 (I think I already said hi to you, soapy on another thread).
You all have come to the right place for info sharing, learning and lots of fun!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sandypeach said:


> I have finally decided on a name for my Kindle. I have chosen Erle as a tribute to the author that got me hooked on murder mysteries in my youth - Erle Stanley Gardner.


Yay for Erle! Good name! What's your favorite? None of his books are available on Kindle yet, but post the name of one and we'll klick it to request Kindle-ization in Erle's honor.

Betsy


----------



## pghaworth (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm definitely a newbie - just got it Oct. 28th but boy have I logged the miles. I've read 3 books so far, and am halfway thru 2 others. Still, I feel as if I'm reading very slowly, like in those dreams where you run but you don't go anywhere - your feet just cycling in the air. My dreams do seem more vivid and easily remembered lately.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I got mine in August when they had the $100 off promotion. I had just told my daughter the month before that I was waiting for it to come down to $299. Thank goodness I didn't have to wait that long and on top of that, only had to pay $249. Sometimes life is very, very good.


*Rub it in Gertie...I ordered mine the day before the $100 promotion *


----------

